# So What Are The Benefits of Feeding Kelp



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

Having read most but not all of the posts on the 'Benefits of Kelp' thread, I didn't really notice an answer to the benefits (apologies though if I missed something). The snip below is found towards the end of the article.

camooweal

http://www.kaeco.com/nutritional-su...ing_wp_cron=1487131581.8118450641632080078125

(2) Kelp Meal (Innovators) is made of dried seaweed, and goats love it! We feed it free-choice in our cafeteria-style mineral feeder, and it is the first to disappear. Kelp meal supplies the greatest variety of trace minerals of any product, including many that are known to have a function in animal nutrition, but the specific function is not clearly understood. Here is a complete analysis of the product-the kelp plant most used is Ascophyllumnodosum, also known as Norwegian kelp, or common wrack. Kelp meal is high in calcium; if you feed it, along with beet pulp and alfalfa hay, which are also high in calcium, you must have good sources of phosphorus available for the goats-yeasts, monosodium and dicalcium phosphates. All figures are given in percent, or parts per million (ppm):
Ag Silver .000004 Mg Magnesium .75
Al Aluminum 20 ppm Mn Manganese 10-50 ppm
Au Gold less than 1 ppm N Nitrogen 1.467
B Boron 80-100 ppm Na Sodium 2.4-4.0
Ba Barium 15-50 ppm Ni Nickel 1-5 ppm
Be Beryillum less than 1 ppm Os Osmium less than 1 ppm
Bi Bismuth less than 1 ppm P Phosphorus .2
Br Bromine less than 1 ppm Pb Lead less than 1 ppm
Ca Calcium 1.0 Pd Palladium less than 1 ppm
Cb Niobium less than 1 ppm Pl Platinum less than 1 ppm
Cd Cadmium less than 1 ppm Rb Rubidum .000005
Ce Cerium less than 1 ppm Rh Rhodium less than 1 ppm
Cl Chlorine 2.0 S Sulfur 2.2
Co Cobalt 1-10 ppm Se Selenium 3-4 ppm
Cr Chromium 1 ppm Sb Antimony .000142
Cs Cesium less than 1 ppm Sl Silicon .1642
Cu Copper 4-10 ppm Sn Tin 10 ppm
F Fluorine .03265 Sr Strontium 100 ppm
Fe Iron .015-.10 Te Tellurium less than 1 ppm
Ga Gallium less than 1 ppm Th Thorium less than 1 ppm
Ge Germanium .000005 Ti Titanium 3-6 ppm
Hg Mercury less than .1 ppm Tl Thallium .000293
I Iodine .05 U Uranium less than 1 ppm
Id Indium less than 1 ppm V Vanadium 3 ppm
Ir Iridium less than 1 ppm W Tungsten .000033
K Potassium 2.0-3.0 Zn Zinc 35-100 ppm
La Lanthanum .000019 Zr Zirconium less than 1 ppm
Li Lithium .000007
Vitamin C 100-2000 ppm
Carotene 30-60 ppm
Biotin, folic acid, niacin, folinic acid, riboflavin, thiamin (10-30 mg/kg.) B-12 and vitamin K
Components: Protein 5.7% Fat 2.6% Fiber 7%
Nitrogen-free extract matter 58.6% Ash 10.7%
Carbohydrates: Mannitol 5% Alginic Acid 25%
Lethylpentosans 7% Laminarin 2-5%
Undefined sugars 14.4%
Vitamins: A, B-1, B-2, B-12, C, D, E, K, Riboflavin, Niacin, Choline, Carotene, Pantothene.
This is a complete analysis included for its interest value as well as information. Don't be dismayed at the readings of such things as gold, silver, uranium, and lead-if you had access to complete analyses of the grains and hays you feed (to say nothing of the foods you eat!) you'd find levels of these also, much higher! Researchers continue to study the functions of micro and macro-nutrients in nutrition and there is a need, tiny though it be, for minerals such as chromium, silicon, tin, lithium, even aluminum. As work continues, these needs will eventually be uncovered. Meanwhile, your goats know a good thing when they sniff it-give them kelp meal!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately there just aren't a lot of studies or documentation to answer your question.

The one thing we do know is that in herds where iodine deficiency has been documented (typically - kids miscarried early or born live with goiters) - kelp meal can resolve the iodine deficiency.

Otherwise, it's just one of those natural products, similar to Apple Cider Vinegar (with the "mother") that many many people swear by for both humans and livestock (& other) uses but unfortunately there isn't a lot of scientific studies on the specific benefits. 

On the plus side - many goats REALLY like it - so it's a great crunchy salty (expensive) snack for them if nothing else? haha


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

SEALIFE™ KELP MEAL
ANIMAL FEED SUPPLEMENT​ Accepted in Organic Agriculture​ * INTRODUCTION
* SeaLife Kelp Meal is an animal feed supplement made from the seaplant _Ascophyllum nodosom_. We harvest the seaweed from the cold, clean waters of the Maine coast. The live plant is quickly dried at a low temperature to preserve its valuable vitamins, minerals, trace elements, amino acids, and alginates. SeaLife is a naturally balanced supplement containing over 100 micronutrients. It fulfills the requirements in animals for trace elements that are often lacking in land-grown feeds and pastures (due to erosion or leaching), and standard mineral mixes.

*SEALIFE**TM AS A SUPPLEMENT*
 SeaLife is a rich and dependable source of 60 minerals and elements including iodine, 21 amino acids, and 12 vitamins (including A, C, B12, thiamin, and vitamin E or tocopherol). Because the minerals are in plant tissue they are easily digested and assimilated. Many of the trace minerals contained in SeaLife are essential for producing enzymes which in turn promote healthy body functions.
At the recommended feeding rates SeaLife is highly economical to use - one to two percent of the feed ration translates to pennies per day. Our processing techniques and packaging help to maintain product integrity over time.
*
AVAILABLE SIZES: 50-lb bags*
* 25-lb pails with resealable lids
* 
*BENEFITS OF SEALIFE**TM*
 Technical research and farmer and breeder observations indicate a variety of benefits from the consumption of kelp meal - all evidence of good health and productivity.
* Beef Cattle, Horses, Swine, Sheep, Goats, Poultry 
* 

Improves feed utilization

Excellent source of iodine which helps regulate metabolism

Improves overall production (e.g., milk, weight gain)

Reduces or eliminates breeding problems

Reduces internal parasites in pigs

Reduces the incidence of white muscle disease in lambs

Prevents wool shedding and increases wool quality in sheep 
* Dairy Cows
* 

Increases milk butterfat levels with fewer fluctuations

Increases iodine content in milk

Reduces the incidence of mastitis

Significantly reduces milk fever

Reduces or eliminates breeding problems (e.g., reduces the number of services required for conception, increases the rate of conception) 
* Chickens
* 

Increases egg production and iodine content

Darkens yolk and skin color

Strengthens shells 
* Pets
* 

Enhances the flexibility and sheen of the skin and coat in dogs, cats, and horses - a good measure of overall health 

*Feeding Rates*








Recommended feeding rates are generally 1 to 2 percent of the feed ration or 40 to 50 pounds of SeaLife to 1 ton of feed.
Dairy Cows and Beef Cattle: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Heifers: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Calves: 1 - 2 oz. per day
Range Cattle: free choice at two parts meal to one part salt mix
Horses: ½ oz. per day
Goats: 2% of ration
Sheep: 2% of ration
Swine: Free choice or 50 lbs to 2000 lbs of complete ration
Chickens, broilers or layers: 1% of total feed pre-mixed
Turkeys: 1 to 2% of total feed pre-mixed
Dogs (standard size): 1 teaspoon per day
Cats: ¼ teaspoon per day

_ * ½ oz = 1 Rounded Tablespoon
_


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

I am only revisiting this because I was thinking of adding it to the future goat mix. Right now, they are just bottle babies and only sniffing at the mineral salt I got. I made sure it had copper and cobalt in it. I didn't know it could be used with so many critters! I guess my question is, is Kelp an additive to or replacement of general mineral salt?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It is fed in addition to the loose minerals. I've been using it for all my critters for years and years. Love the stuff. So do my goats and horses. The dogs? They can take it or leave it.

It is an acquired taste, though. Mine turned their noses up at it the first few days, then they suddenly decided it is great.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

SeaLife Kelp Meal folks should know that their product is not a plant but an algae. Algaes are classified in the kingdom Monera, not the plant kingdom. This is at least in part due to the fact that they don't have differentiated cells such as xylem or phloem. This also means that all the parts of it have the same nutrients in them. Kelp has some good amino acids in addition to the nutrients already mentioned, & can help reduce the negative effects of radiation exposure.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I do get a kick out of the fact that goats from the mountains (Swiss breeds) need stuff from the ocean! Most of my dairy goats love kelp. The kids, not so much. The bucks also like it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, at one time the entire planet was ocean! lol

Up here, sea weed is referred to as sea plants. This is a Maine based company. They describe what kelp really is, but calling it a sea plant helps people understand what it is and where it came from.


----------

